# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  aquarama 2015

## limz_777

more info here , http://aquarama.com.sg/tank-competitions

----------


## Shadow



----------


## 14litre

Thank you for the information.

It helped in learning how the competition works.

If i read it correctly, for planted tank, you have to bring all your plants, substrate, decorative items and fauna to the site on Day 1 and Day 3 is the judging day.

Is that correct?

It's going to be very challenging, right?

Does that mean the competitor will usually setup the tank at home first, then decommissioned it and move everything to the competition and replicate the setup for judging?

Or would most people simply setup their tank at the site without initial start up from home?

That means the soil has to be seasoned instead of those that will produce ammonia (eg Amazonia)?

And i supposed this is different from the competition held in Japan, which do not require you to setup the tank at the site.

----------


## Shadow

Yes, you are suppose to set on the site with your own material within specific time frame. As far as whether you practice fist at home or just come and scape is up to individual.

Japan competition, IAPLC, is more like scape photo contest.

----------


## 14litre

> Yes, you are suppose to set on the site with your own material within specific time frame. As far as whether you practice fist at home or just come and scape is up to individual.
> 
> Japan competition, IAPLC, is more like scape photo contest.


I see. Thanks for sharing. Hats off to those who are contesting.

Personally I think it will be interesting to see any contestant with carpet grass.

Are you participating also?

This competition will end with a public admission, is it?

I am thinking of getting a ticket to admire the great works.

----------


## Shadow

no plan of participating this year, too busy  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

Anyone here participating?

----------


## barmby

Can be in top 3 if you can scape decently but the work is a lot. However, I see marine tank competition fill up pretty fast. They are even tougher

----------


## BFG

Some of the participant are representing the lfs.

----------


## Shadow

Most of them are, there are very or maybe only me last year on the 3ft category. On the nano category, there is quite a lot of hobbyist (non LFS). Which is understandable, imagine carrying 3ft worth of rocks, soil/gravel, wood, plants, fishes to the venue and then must dismantle and carry them back on the last day. It is very tough for non LFS and the prize does not justify. I experienced it for 3 years, and I don't drive, very though  :Opps: 

nano is quite OK, just one big backpack is enough.

----------


## barmby

Our hobby (planted tank) is passion and hard work. And that's already an understatement

----------


## aqualifestyle34

Hello, I share this very important information for us, 


"Strategic Development Meeting: This in-depth session will discuss the IUCN’s FFSG/public aquaria initiative set up to explore ways in which both industries can help drive environmental and socio-economic benefits, e.g. by identifying and promoting opportunities for sustainable management of wild populations of aquarium fishes that support livelihoods for communities living in regions of biological importance, thus fostering a powerful drive for conservation of these species as well as the habitats where they are found – achieved via well-informed consumer choices within the home aquarium industry. " 


: http://ubm-asia.msgfocus.com/q/17LW3...ALiHMFafCXt/wv

----------


## barmby

Venue: Suntec Singapore. 

Registration Counters are at Level 3 Concourse Area where Pet Asia Exhibition is situated at.

Admissions
TRADE VISITORS - By Registration
(Minors under age 16 are not permitted during trade days)
28 May (Thursday) 10.00am – 6.00pm
29 May (Friday) 10.00am – 6.00pm
30 May (Saturday) 10.00am – 1.00pm
PUBLIC VISITORS Adult S$8 per entry (access to both Aquarama and Pet Asia exhibitions)
Child (below 12 years old) Free admission
30 May (Saturday) 1.00pm – 8.00pm
31 May (Sunday) 10.00am – 7.00pm

----------


## barmby

28 - 31 May 2015, Suntec Singapore Convention & Exhibition Centre



THE WORLD RENOWNED ORNAMENTAL FISH EXHIBITION 
OPENS TOMORROW! 

Known as Asia's largest international ornamental fish, invertebrates, plants and accessories exhibition, Aquarama 2015 will open from 28-31 May 2015 at Suntec Singapore Convention & Exhibition Centre. 




Aquarama Highlights



International Fish & Tank Competition - The highly contested International Fish Competition registration was so overwhelming that entries had to be turned away (With much regrets!) due to the tank and space constrains. Come and see these spectacular entries from all over the world, comprising of 14 fish and 2 tank categories and keep yourself updated with the latest and newest variety in the market!



Crystal Bee Shrimp Competition - This brand new competition is dedicated to the expanding range of species and varieties of colourful freshwater mini-shrimps that are currently available in the market. This event was conceived with the idea of organising an international competition for shrimp breeders and to present the hobby of keeping these freshwater invertebrates to those who are interested. 



Public Aquaria, Trade & Public Seminars - These seminars will contain a variety of subjects related to the international ornamental aquatics industry and hobby communities. Talks are presented by experts from around the globe. 



The show will also cover an extensive range of products and services including: Aquarium fish (freshwater and marine), invertebrates, aquatic plants, fish foods, aquarium & pond ornaments, water treatments, fertilisers, lighting and much more. 




www.aquarama.com.sg

----------


## Shadow

How is the competition so far? manage to get a peek?

----------


## barmby

This question need to ask Roland : ) : ) : )

----------


## Shadow

I heard the nano marine and 3ft planted tank competition is canceled. Then the nano planted tank used the marine nano tank set including the light which is blue color  :Opps: . What happen?

----------


## Ingen

> I heard the nano marine and 3ft planted tank competition is canceled. Then the nano planted tank used the marine nano tank set including the light which is blue color . What happen?


You didn't participate this year?

----------


## kennethc

I participated with my school, we have two tanks, no. 7 and 8 i think. We didnt win anything :Sad: 

Iwarna got 1st, followed by sri lanka betta company got 2nd and 3rd.

----------


## Shadow

> You didn't participate this year?


Nope. I just finished taking photo for IAPLC and rescape for IIAC, no time to prepare for Aquarama  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

> I participated with my school, we have two tanks, no. 7 and 8 i think. We didnt win anything
> 
> Iwarna got 1st, followed by sri lanka betta company got 2nd and 3rd.


Which tank no is that? I would guess tank no 2, 6 or 9 could be the winner.

----------


## kennethc

image.jpgimage (1).jpgimage (2).jpg
the winners

----------


## kennethc

image.jpgimage.jpg 
My school entries

----------


## 14litre

> image.jpgimage.jpg 
> My school entries


Nice!

----------


## kennethc

> Nice!


Thank you sir, I feel my school is abit too restrictive but anyways I will participate on my own in the future

----------


## 14litre

> Thank you sir, I feel my school is abit too restrictive but anyways I will participate on my own in the future


Please call me Bro, lah. 

I felt the experience from such competition is priceless. The efforts in bringing the things over, setting it up, and bringing it back again, can't put these into words unless a person tried it himself. 

 for you and will look forward to your future participation.

----------


## greenie

AQUARAMA 2015
SUNTEC CITY
Level 4
HALL 401 to 403
*Floor Plan*

Admissions

Trade Visitors 

Trade Visitor Pre-registration is now closed. Please proceed to the trade visitor registration counter at Level 3 Concourse of Suntec Singapore Convention & Exhibition Centre.

28 May (Thursday)	10.00am – 6.00pm
29 May (Friday) 10.00am – 6.00pm
30 May (Saturday)	10.00am – 1.00pm

Admission: By Registration (Related trade only. Registrations will be screened. Minors below 16 years will not be admitted on Trade-only days)
Dress Code: Business Attire (No slippers or singlets allowed)

Public Visitors	
Adult S$8 per entry (access to both Aquarama and Pet Asia exhibitions)
Child (below 12 years old) Free admission

30 May (Saturday)	1.00pm – 8.00pm
31 May (Sunday) 10.00am – 7.00pm

(This info should be at first post)

----------


## Phillipians

Actually the nano lights provided are really of poor quality. Colouration is off. Does not bring out the freshwater plants colour and fish well...

Other than that, I will still try to sneak down this weekend to have a look.

----------

